# lets see those   1960 schwinn spitfires start a thread lets  see them



## chucksoldbikes (Nov 3, 2015)

lets see all those  schwinn  1960  schwinn spitfires  or  any  schwinn spitfires


----------



## drglinski (Nov 3, 2015)

Here is my 26" 58 and Dad's (?) "20.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Nov 4, 2015)

nice bike    both of them  more  spitfires   chucksoldbikes i am restoring one   mine  is a   1960  it will be  red and  white  just like that
wow could u send a  close     up  of that fork  dart on the  26 inch  please thank u
cpcsps@yahoo.com    chucksoldbikes  on the cabe  thank u  for  your time


----------



## mrg (Nov 4, 2015)

Not a 60's but a 1955 my cousin bought new in 55 the sold to my dad around 60 and some of the last, 78-79.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Nov 4, 2015)

drglinski said:


> Here is my 26" 58 and Dad's (?) "20.
> 
> View attachment 248316




I love that 20. If you ever sell it let me know!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 4, 2015)

Heres my 61?


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Nov 4, 2015)

*hello*

nice bikes more  please  chucksoldbikes


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 4, 2015)

Schwinn499 said:


> Heres my 61?View attachment 248492




Hey chuck, these are the correct fork darts. 60 and 61 are essentially the same. Btw, 61 was the last year for the spitfire in this format. Then revived later in 76 using balloon tires.


----------



## Ryan B (Nov 5, 2015)

I've got a 60 I'll post up a pic when I get home from work


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Nov 5, 2015)

ok  thank u chucksoldbikes


----------



## drglinski (Nov 5, 2015)

Check out this thread.  http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=22007.0  some links at the top as well.


----------



## drglinski (Nov 5, 2015)

sfhschwinn said:


> I love that 20. If you ever sell it let me know!



Thanks.  I'd have a very tough time selling it as it was my Dad's first bike.


----------



## Ryan B (Nov 5, 2015)

Here's my 60


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 6, 2015)

1959 Schwinn Spitfire (Bobber).


----------



## louisr (Apr 5, 2020)

Here's my 1960 Spitfire.  A gift from a pal in Fort Scott KS.   Taken at Mori's Point in Pacifica the other day.
The fork was badly bent ... my brothers and I did our best to get the blades realigned but the forged forks are very hard to straighten.
We did a pretty good job as it rides like a dream.  I believe I changed out the crankset as it was bent as well.


----------



## GUSMC (Jun 12, 2022)

Just picked up this one from Brighton UK. Got some funny looks on the train from the other commuters with their folding Bromptons. A prime candidate for the oxalic acid I think?


----------



## SchwinnFinn63 (Jun 12, 2022)

Being in the UK, they probably thought that Spitfire will never fly again!

That’s a great project bike you have!


----------



## GUSMC (Jun 12, 2022)

Exactly! Thanks.


----------



## GUSMC (Jun 12, 2022)

SchwinnFinn63 said:


> Being in the UK, they probably thought that Spitfire will never fly again!
> 
> That’s a great project bike you have!



Wheels are too far gone - pedal rubbers a bit perished, but everything else is ok. Ditched the wheels but kept the Bendix hub but am now looking for painted rims 26"


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 12, 2022)

GUSMC said:


> Wheels are too far gone - pedal rubbers a bit perished, but everything else is ok. Ditched the wheels but kept the Bendix hub but am now looking for painted rims 26"




Is your Spitfire a 1961? The head badge looks like it's the smaller oval, 3.25". I think the Spitfire was discontinued in mid- year sometime.


----------

